# Switching to pressurized



## bigmark (Sep 8, 2006)

OK, I am tired of not being able to control how much Co2 I have in my system. I just don't know what equipment to get. I have seen the system on Dr. Fosters, but what about the bottle, where should I look for that, and how much do you think they cost. This will be for the 29gallon tank.

Thanks


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

You could take a look at local welding or gas supply shops for a tank, it would be a good idea to get in touch or at least find places locally now to get the tank filled in the future. I can't speak for your area but in Columbus Ohio you can get a 10lb tank filled for roughly $10 and a 20# tank for roughly $11. Another place to find a tank is Aquarium Supply Store or Kegerators, Wine Refrigerators, Water Coolers, Beer Taps, Compact Refrigerators | BeverageFactory.com . Both places sell tanks for pretty reasonable prices. Your probably going to want to go for a 5-10lb tank but you will go longer between fills with a larger tank.

I hope that helps at least a little.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Also check with places selling fire extinguishers. I get my 10lb cylinders refilled for $15 locally. It typically lasts me (50gal) anywhere from 6-9months.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

In my Guide I have some great tips for people wanting to go with pressurized CO2. Like whether you should rent or buy a cylinder. Where to look...things like that.

As for what you need.

Cylinder
Regulator
Needle valve
Tubing
Check valve
Diffusion method
Bubble counter (depending on your diffusion method).

Personally the F&S packages have a lot of problems. Wrong tubing, wrong check valve or no check valve at all. And many times they are over priced.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> And many times they are over priced.


more often then not this is VERY true, you might want to look into building a CO2 package yourself, putting the parts together in Rex Grigg's list above, you'll probably save some serrious $$$


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would suggest:

Azoo regulator from Aquatic-eco.com - $60 shipped
10lb CO2 cylinder from local fire supply and welding facilities - $60 to 80
Tubing - I use airline and replace every with every CO2 filling
Check valve - plastic ones work for me, replaced with every CO2 filling
Glass Diffusers from the sponsors - $15-20 shipped

-John N.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

You might consider getting Rex to quote you a price for a regulator. He uses top notch equipment.

I wouldn't buy or recommend the systems sold by Foster and Smith. Expensive and not high quality. You can buy an Azoo regulator for about $60 including shipping from AES. I just bought CO2 tubing and *real* check valves from Rex. You definitely want quality check valves. In my opinion you want real CO2 tubing, and Rex is selling it cheaper than anyone I found selling it by the foot.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

if im not mistaken the regulator sold by drsfostersmith.com is actually the azoo


i have a regulator setup from rex and am really happy with my decision, both the regulator and with switching to pressurized.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

You are correct, it sure looks like an Azoo at least! One of my buddies bought a system from them 2 or 3 years ago and his regulator is definitely not an Azoo. Glad to see the upgrade.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*CO2 pressurized*

Pressure Regulator w/Solenoid

This system does NOT have a bubble counter or a check valve. The bubble counter can be easily DIY'd but, I would not be setting any of these systems up without a check valve. Most purchased bubble counters have an integral check valve. This system does NOT include the tank either. There are a number of good ideas in the thread relative to the acquisition of a tank. I bought a completely refurbished and certified (10 year) for $58CAD. I get my CO2 tank filled at the local Coca Cola distributor. They use food grade CO2 to drive their pre and post mix fountain pop dispensers.

I have attached a web address for the supplier I bought my tank from. The Edmonton price was significantly lower than the Calgary price. Reference information only, I don;t know it they can ship to the US. With the security issues of the day, shipping a pressurized gas tank across the 49th may be an issue. It will clearly be an issue of the tank is full!.
Recharge Centre ....Fire and Safety Equipment Sales and Service

Vic


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

What do you guys recommend for a good solid metal check valve/bubble counter? Is the JBJ brand worth the $15 I see it listed for?

And what do you think about the quality of the glass diffuser on the Drs F&S web site?

I picked up the Azoo regulator and I’m anxious to get it fired up within a month or so. I’ve been using a homemade CO2 system with the Hagen ladder for about a month now and have seen much better plant growth so I can only imagine how well things should take off with a pressurized system.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Gotta bring this back up. Anyone care to comment on the above? ^^^


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

K20A2 said:


> What do you guys recommend for a good solid metal check valve/bubble counter? Is the JBJ brand worth the $15 I see it listed for?
> 
> And what do you think about the quality of the glass diffuser on the Drs F&S web site?
> 
> I picked up the Azoo regulator and I'm anxious to get it fired up within a month or so. I've been using a homemade CO2 system with the Hagen ladder for about a month now and have seen much better plant growth so I can only imagine how well things should take off with a pressurized system.


HHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM; is your floor covering less than 15??????????


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

vic46 said:


> HHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM; is your floor covering less than 15??????????


What! is the JBJ bubble counter a notorious leaker???? what are you trying to say?


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

K20A2 said:


>


They're trying to say the JBJ bubble counters leak like mad. I have three and they work perfectly. Just keep an eye on them for leaks, and no, $15 is too much for them. www.aqmagic.com

Contact them for cheaper ones.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The fact of the matter is that you don't really need a bubble counter if you are using a hagen ladder or a glass diffuser. You can count and observe the bubble rates on those two items. If you are using a reactor, it would be helpful to have one, or make one yourself using a pop bottle with two holes drilled for the two tubing lines (one coming from the regulator, and one going to the tank).

As for a check valve, the standard $1.99 plastic ones work well, though some say that they will fail after awhile. I personally haven't had a problem with that, but do check them every month or so to makes sure they are doing the job. Going strong for nearly a year on each of my systems. 

So basically, plug it that azoo regulator + hagen ladder, and you're good to go.

-John N.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

davis.1841 said:


> What! is the JBJ bubble counter a notorious leaker???? what are you trying to say?


No, the lack of a check valve may well result in a lot of water on the floor.
Vic


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

vic46 said:


> No, the lack of a check valve may well result in a lot of water on the floor.
> Vic


actually lack of a check valve would result in a ruined regulator or water in the regutlator.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

plus the JBJ unit has a built in check valve


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

All right, after a few phone calls I’ve found a place that will exchange 5lb bottles of CO2. Before I head down and pick one up I want to be sure that they are all basically a universal fit...? No adapters needed with my Azoo reg?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The first Azoo regulators imported required an adapter that normally came with them. 

The next batch had standard CGA 320 fittings. CGA 320 is the CO2 fitting used by all standard CO2 tanks and cylinders in the US and Canada.


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

i've used the plastic (tetra) check valves on diy co2. they tend to crack, where the nipple attaches to the body of the valve. they seem to fail in about 5-6 months time. 

i have pressurized, and still use the plastic ones. i guess i'll get a brass one from rex one of these days, or use an integrated one on a diffuser (red sea 200--any opinions on this diffuser?) thanks.


----------

